# Central Ohio ranges / gun clubs.



## Guyy (May 30, 2006)

Wondering if anyone can recommend any good ranges or gun clubs in central Ohio (I'm in Delaware so the closer the better!)? 

I've been to the Power Room and for hand guns it's fine, but I'd like to find some place with a rifle range 100+ yards. I've also been to Black wing for Skeet, but I'm not too good at that!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Well its not real close to you but 1/2 mile north of Bellefontaine is Logan County Fish & Game. They have 50, 100, 200 yard backstop. $25.00 per year. Its nothing fancy just dirt backstops. Must bring your own targets and holders. There are 5 or 6 benches to shoot from.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

delware wildlife area has a range. woodbury is the finest ive seen though. 200yd range


----------



## Guyy (May 30, 2006)

I'll have to check out the Delaware wildlife area range. I was at Vance's and found a new toy (Sig P225) but had to buy a one day range pass as a state ID (driver's licence had old address).


----------

